# Change in plans



## gatorsfan (Dec 31, 2009)

Ok well yesterday I found a 24g Nano tank that I was going to set up from scratch, but this morning I found a deal I could not resist. Its a 25g with live rock and sand. She sent me some pics of the tank and it looks pretty good. Now I have few questions. 

1. How do I transport all the rock and water from the tank. Can I use 5 gallon buckets?

2. When I get it home can I just add the rock back in the tank and use the water that was takem out?

3. R/O water. Can I buy this from Walmart from one of those water purifying machine and just add salt for water changes? 

Here is a picture of the tank. Sorry for the quality but this is the one she used to advertise her sale on Craigslist. 

Sorry for all the questions but I am super excited and I really dont want to harm the rock or sand with the move. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bluetangclan (Jan 23, 2010)

I would pick up a rubbermaid container or two and simply transfer it over. If you do not disturb the sand bed in the tank you can set up completely when you get home. I have done this many many times with my old 65 gal with never a fish or coral loss. It had about 100 pounds of rock and a 3-4" sand bed. Mind you it took 3 containers but I had one for fish and small pieces of coral, and the other two for rock and water. Typically i did a decent water change too. What sucks is when you are moving in this kind of situation, time is important, and i typically would move all my junk in and before anything else set up the tank. For a quick move across town or down the road, it should be pretty easy.

I have never seen RODIs at walmart. I have a system from Melev's Reef which was inexpensive and mounted it to a 2x2 piece of plywood and can move it as needed. I dont know where your from but with the name Gator Fan, I would assume FL, he can probably get it to you pretty quick.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Bluetangclan said:


> I would pick up a rubbermaid container or two and simply transfer it over. If you do not disturb the sand bed in the tank you can set up completely when you get home. I have done this many many times with my old 65 gal with never a fish or coral loss.


Agreed. I must say, however, that the decision is disappointing. The fun part of this hobby for me is the excitement that comes from creating something unique and my own. Buying an existing tank full of livestock just sounds boring.


----------



## gatorsfan (Dec 31, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> Agreed. I must say, however, that the decision is disappointing. The fun part of this hobby for me is the excitement that comes from creating something unique and my own. Buying an existing tank full of livestock just sounds boring.


 
Oh Pasfur, this is just the start. Believe me if my wife would let me have a house full of fresh and saltwater tanks I would. I will post pics tomorrow. Cant wait!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

gatorsfan said:


> Oh Pasfur, this is just the start. Believe me if my wife would let me have a house full of fresh and saltwater tanks I would. I will post pics tomorrow. Cant wait!


My wife and I bought a new home last year. When my wife saw the dining room she spoke these words...
"you could put a big aquarium on that wall". ;-)

Today, that tank is my 180 FOWLR.

By the way, that tank you are buying looks very nice.


----------



## gatorsfan (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks I cant wait to pick it up. I need some advice. I am in the Navy and getting ready to leave for 10 days. Well my wife is really worried about taking care of the tank (I.E. water top offs) can I mix some saltwater for her and just have her add that when it needs it? How about testing the water? I told her to get on this site if she needs some help. Thanks as always!


----------



## gatorsfan (Dec 31, 2009)

Unbelievable.....So I get these pics tonight for this tank I couldnt wait to get. She has let all the water run dry and now all the rock and sand is what looks like to me dead. Will this come back if I add new water or is it done?? She wants 200 for the setup and if you guys think it can be done I will pick it up and we can walk through this. Please let me know. Thanks!


----------

